# Intensivkurs Angelschein / Sportfischerprüfung



## Hummer2 (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne meinen Angelschein / Fischereiprüfung als Intensivkurs ablegen. Im Forum ist dazu leider nichts zu finden. Im Internet konnte ich entsprechende Intensivlehrgänge mit anschließender Prüfung lediglich im Saarland und an der Ostseeküste finden.

Wie sieht es in Süddeutschland damit aus? Gibt es solche Kurse in Baden-Württemberg oder Bayern - evtl. am Bodensee, Starnberger See, Ammersee oder Chiemsee..?

Da ich beruflich und familiär (2x kleine Kinder) sehr eingespannt bin, wäre eine Intensivschulung die einzige Möglichkeit die langersehnte Fischereiprüfung zu absolvieren.

Ich würde mich sehr über weitere Informationen zu diesem Thema freuen.

Viele Grüße,

Hummer


----------



## Der-Graf (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Intensivkurs Angelschein / Sportfischerprüfung*

Ich würde deine Anfrage nochmal im entsprechenden Plz-Bereich stellen bzw dahin verschieben lassen - da wird dir vermutlich schneller geholfen und der Thread verschwindet nicht so schnell in den Tiefen des Internets...


----------



## micha84 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Intensivkurs Angelschein / Sportfischerprüfung*

Hallo wen du in Baden-Wütemberg oder Bayern wohnst MUSST du dort die Fischerprüfung ablegen. Die Prüfungen aus andere Bundesländer werden nur Akzeptiert wen du dort eine Zeitlang gewohnt hast (hörte etwas von 3 Monate). 
In BW ist mir nichts bekannt das es solche Crashkurse gibt, hier musst du insgesamt 35 Pflichtstunden in 5 oder 6 verschiedene Themen haben. Die meisten Lehrgänge haben aber meist 40+ Stunden so das reichliches Infos hat. 
Wie die Stunden aufgeteilt werden ist immer verschieden ich hatte immer 2x in der Woche Lehrgänge wo immer abends 3 Stunden gingen und dan gab es noch 2 Samstage wo von 7 uhr bis 17 Uhr gingen. 
Erst dan wirst du zur Fischerprüfung zugelassen die findet 1x Jährlich statt und das im November.  


Also ich hoffe ich konnte dich einbisschen Aufklären ich hoffe du findest Zeit um den Kurs zu belegen den angeln ist wirklich eine tolles Hobby!!!


----------



## Tradnats (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Intensivkurs Angelschein / Sportfischerprüfung*

Hallöchen,

also falls du es Zeitlich nicht mit dem Kurs schaffst kannst du dir auch skebstädig weiterhelfen.
Ich persöhnlich habe keinen Kurs belegt und die ganzen Fragen hier ausm AB abgeschrieben und sie mir selber beigebracht.
Ganz ehrlich da ich zu faul war habe ich erst 4 Tage vor der Prüfung angefangen INTENSIV zu lernen.
Die Prüfung habe ich nur mit 2 Fehlern bestanden, dies war mir allerdings auch nur möglich da ich zum einen:

Sehr viel mit dem Nachbar (per Jugendfischerreischen) unterwegs war und daher schon einige Kentnisse hatte.

Und zum andern: Ich mich auch so schon viel über die Natur und besonders Fischen informiert hab.

Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass wenn es wirklich nicht mit dem Kurs geht kannst du es, wenn du dich richtig ins zeug legst, auch alleine klarkommen.

Der Kurs meines Kollegen hat 2  1/2 Monate jeden Samstag von 18-20 Uhr stattgefunden.
Die Prüfung war anschließend auf die folgende Woche nach abschließen des Kurses.


Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß und ein sehr sehr gutes Gelingen.

lG Jeremy


----------



## Hummer2 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Intensivkurs Angelschein / Sportfischerprüfung*

Vielen Dank an alle für Eure Rückmeldungen.

Ich nehme auch gleich einmal den Input von dem "Grafen" auf und poste meine Anfrage auch unter den entspr. PLZ.

Grüße,

Hummer


----------

